# Penelope Cruz's makeup from Bandidas



## jomar_makeup (Mar 26, 2008)

I was watching Bandidas last night, an older movie with Salma Hayek and Penelope Cruz and the whole time I was watching it I was like I love Penelope's makeup.  Any MAC recommendations?  I really like her eyes and lipcolor.  I think the last picture shows the makeup the best.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 26, 2008)

*Fluid lipstick and goldmine+mulch e/s*


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 26, 2008)

Penelope has a contract with L'Oreal, but the look can be recreated with any brand you choose.


----------

